# Dungeon walls templates fast wall painting.



## TheFletch (Aug 24, 2013)

This may not be considered a complete tutorial, but it gives an idea of a more exact and fast method of painting dungeon brick. These walls are a thick polyfelt but I am sure the concept would work with most any haunt wall frames. Since I am using a material that may sag while painting, I added some runners on the table to keep the material from bowing down.

Two templates, one for vertical... one horizontal.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That's great!! At first I thought building that must have been a lot of work, but I can see that it really wouldn't take that long. And what a time saver. Do you have any photos or video of the template/jig?


----------



## TheFletch (Aug 24, 2013)

Screaming Demons said:


> That's great!! At first I thought building that must have been a lot of work, but I can see that it really wouldn't take that long. And what a time saver. Do you have any photos or video of the template/jig?


Building the template took no time, maybe 45 minutes and then added extra support when I found out it was needed. I have 60 walls for this part of the haunt. With everything lined up ready to go I make 16 horizontal an hour and 14 vertical the next hour. that = 8 frames finished per hour.

I used hardboard or Masonite (pegboard) due to it's thinness. I could have used stiff planks but I was afraid of paint build up and not being able to wipe deep groves. With the thin material I can wipe clean the extra paint that builds up with continuous use ( once an hour).

As pictured below, I did add support from the top of the vertical template. I found that without it that lifting the template would warp the frame and make it hard to lift. the weight of the template could have loosened the corners of the frame breaking the wood.








Horizontal painting is straight forward. After painting one frame with the horizontal template I built the vertical jig and used the painted horizontal frame as a guide for masking the lines with duck tape. Again duck tape is thin and did the job.








I may have not used this method if I had only 20 walls, pot of coffee a nice weekend the painting could be fun.... but if you have a lot of walls and want them to be interchangeable and still match up..... this is the way that worked for me.


----------

